

Could the desert sun power the world? - progga
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2011/dec/11/sahara-solar-panels-green-electricity/print

======
Egregore
The project seems to be centered on generation of electricity, but we can also
generate Hydrogen and transport it to Europe, also specially engineered
bacterias can use sun energy to generate replacement for fossil fuel.

